# boiled breastmilk?



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

I have to scald my ebm because I have too much lipase in my milk and it starts to go funky really quickly after pumping. Today I was doing this and stepped away for a sec and the milk went from scalding to boiling. Is it still ok to give to DD? If it looks/smells ok?


----------



## quirkylayne (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm not an authority but I would say it is okay - if anything it killed of some of the good stuff but it is still milk - hate to waste it!


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

everything I looked up for breastmilk storage, even when referencing lipase was that you were to scald and specifically NOT boil it. That it alters the composition of the milk. I wouldn't risk it actually.


----------



## Kay11 (Aug 30, 2006)

I accidentally boiled occasionally and I still gave it to dd because it was hard work nursing her and ds AND pumping enough for the days I work (she used to take 20oz in 8 hours with a visit from me halfway through) and there was no way I was going to throw away any of it.

There are lots of other things that affect ebm. Just the fact that it's stored for any length of time, freezing it, scalding it, etc etc all have an effect so as a one off I wouldn't worry about it.


----------

